# 6 month old crying at night



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hello,

I wonder if you can please help.

My baby girl is nearly 6 months old and before now she used to sleep through the night without a sound from her.  Just lately I have moved her into her own room and during the night she is crying every so often.  She's not waking up at all and I often give her her comfort blanket when she starts crying but last night she was crying on and off for 5 hours.  I didn't want to wake her.

I just wondered if this was the start to teething.  She's not showing any pain during the day.  Would it be appropriate to start using teething gel or is it a different problem?

How can I stop her from crying.  I am not getting much sleep and at the moment I need it as I am 10 weeks pregnant.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks.

Love
ZoeA
xxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

HIya Zoe,

So sorry to hear you are going through this rough time right now. I would suggest that it is perhaps teething and would try a little gel on her gums or dummy if she uses one! Zak didn't show any signs during the day either, except the dribbling and chewing of hands but hardly any gripyness. Zak now has two teeth, they came through together really and except the odd whining through the night ( abit similar to how you are now) then he was his normal self. 

Maybe the move into her own room has knocked her duck off a little too, perhaps its a combination of both   If she has a sleep through the day why don't you try and catch up yourself at the same time then you won't feel so tired too but don't forget the first stages of pg are VERY tiring regardless of how much sleep you have (not nice) 

Good luck hunny and   on your pg too!!

Love & best wishes

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi Shezza,

Thanks for your reply.  After writing this yesterday I decided to contact my HV (afterall thats what they're there for).

She said it probably was teething and suggested I tried a teething powder.  She said to give it to Sienna when she became miserable.

I decided to use it just before her bedtime.  She slept really well.  Only slightly stirred but just sounded like mumbling.  I gave her a bit more when she was crying a bit around 5am and then she went straight to sleep.  I hope that this has solved the problem.  I just really worry about her not having a good nights sleep.

Funny thing is, I went to bed at 9pm last night to catch up on sleep and just incase it was another sleepless night but now feel totally shattered!  Obviously too much sleep doesn't help either!!!

Thanks again.

Love
ZoeA
xxx


----------

